# PAM and vmware-authd error (urgent)

## arndawg

Hi. I use Gentoo64 and i am having problems connecting to my vmware server from the console. 

Used to work fine but it doesn't anymore.  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan  6 18:40:12 vmserver2 vmware-authd[17709]: login from **** as root
> 
> Jan  6 18:40:42 vmserver2 xinetd[17213]: EXIT: vmware-authd status=1 pid=17709 duration=30(sec)
> ...

 

I've tried upgrading pam, vmware-server to 1.0.4. Re-running vmware-config.pl. I use 2.6.20 kernel. 

Here are some configs:

 *Quote:*   

>  File: /etc/pam.d/vmware-authd
> 
> #%PAM-1.0
> 
> auth       required         /lib32/security/pam_unix.so shadow nullok
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  File: /etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd                                                                 Modified
> 
> # default: on
> 
> # description: The VMware remote access authentification daemon
> ...

 

----------

## gerdesj

Do you have the file /lib/security/pam_deny.so ?  If not, then try "emerge pam".

If that does not help try revdep-rebuild.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## arndawg

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> Do you have the file /lib/security/pam_deny.so ?  If not, then try "emerge pam".
> 
> If that does not help try revdep-rebuild.
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

Yes. Already tried, and already tried.

----------

## uprooter

The same error here.. no idea of what it can be....

----------

## hanj

I had the same problem.. here is my vmware-authd file..

```
#%PAM-1.0

auth       sufficient       pam_unix.so shadow nullok

auth       required         pam_unix.so shadow nullok

account    sufficient       pam_unix.so

account    required         pam_unix.so
```

My versions:

sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.4.56528

hanji

----------

## arndawg

 *hanj wrote:*   

> I had the same problem.. here is my vmware-authd file..
> 
> ```
> #%PAM-1.0
> 
> ...

 

Thanks. It probably works, but i migrated to Windows 2003 x64. GOD BE WITH US. 

Don't know if I should put solved in topic when i haven't really tried it?

----------

## doggizback

exact same thing here

same in /var/log/messages

upon connecting, "Unable to connect to the remote host: 511 Error connecting to /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-serverd"

```

Jan 14 15:14:08 ukgentoo xinetd[18489]: START: vmware-authd pid=18598 from=127.0.0.1

Jan 14 15:14:08 ukgentoo vmware-authd[18598]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_deny.so)

Jan 14 15:14:08 ukgentoo vmware-authd[18598]: PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_deny.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64]

Jan 14 15:14:08 ukgentoo vmware-authd[18598]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_deny.so

Jan 14 15:14:28 ukgentoo xinetd[18489]: EXIT: vmware-authd status=1 pid=18598 duration=20(sec)
```

It let me connect once, creat the virtual disk...tried to start the vm, then KABLOOEY

everything died, no more connectivity to console. 

completely uneducated guess, $problem_foo is expecting 32bit, encountering x64

dunno, but i definitely have /lib/security/pam_deny.so

many other things would break, i reckon, without it  :Smile: 

and the process, despite the error, most certainly DOES exist

```

ukgentoo ~ # ps fax |grep vmware

18624 pts/2    S+     0:00          \_ grep --colour=auto vmware

17828 ?        Ss    20:03 /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-serverd

```

listening

```

ukgentoo ~ # netstat -an |grep 902

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:902             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

```

and configured to accept the connection

```

ukgentoo ~ # cat /etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd

# default: on

# description: The VMware remote access authentification daemon

service vmware-authd

{

    disable         = no

    port            = 902

    socket_type     = stream

    protocol        = tcp

    wait            = no

    user            = root

    server          = /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd

    type            = unlisted

    only_from       = 192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.0/8 127.0.0.1

}

```

----------

## doggizback

heh...something here is broken

i reboot (rather, i forgot i was running the laptop on battery, and it shut off!)

that error goes away

and another screwy thing happens after creating the disk, and trying to fire up the VM

yoinked from the ubuntu forums:

```

#Error: When I try to start a VM, I get the following error message:

    *

        Unable to connect to the MKS: You need execute access in order to connect with the VMware Server Console. Access denied for config file: /path/to/config/file.vmx.

       

      Solution: The .vmx file needs to be executable. Make sure that you have permissions to create the file and to make it executable. The filesystem that the file resides on must not be mounted with the noexec flag.

```

errrrr, not exactly. i went and 777'd the sucker, just for grins. 

```

ukgentoo Windows XP Professional x64 Edition # ls -lah |grep vmx

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1.1K Jan 14 15:57 Windows XP Professional x64 Edition.vmx

```

I can't help thinking that this somehow doesn't stem from the same root cause - otherwise id have made a new thread.

----------

## doggizback

removing 1.0.3 and installing 1.0.4 resolved my issue. thus far at least...it at least seems to be building the vm now

----------

